# Rechner startet neu und andere Probleme



## Home hacker (20. August 2005)

Also wenn ich meinen Rechner starte wird angezeigt das mein Prozessor ein AMD 3200 nur 1100 mhz hat außerdem kommt die Meldung das die CPU nicht arbeitet oder getauscht wurde .Im Bios ist aber alles richtig.Wenn ich dann aber in Widows bin ist alles wieder OK.Nur beim Runterfahren gibt es wieder Probleme der Rechner startet immer neu.Liegt das vileicht am Netzteil ist das vieleicht kaputt?


----------



## Obba (24. August 2005)

Hi,

wenn angezeigt wird, dass Deine CPU nur mit 1100Mhz Takt läuft, ist im Bios oder per Jumper auf dem Mainboard der FSB auf 100 Mhz gestellt. Überprüfe mal sämtliche Jumper und Bioseinstellungen.


----------

